# subscription



## concerro (Sep 19, 2012)

Just to be clear I get one pdf starting with book 2 every month until I get the entire AP(WotBS) assuming I don't cancel the subscription. I am asking because it does not say that specifically.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 19, 2012)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] should respond to this. I'm not sure of the details.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2012)

No, you get access to the whole thing immediately.


----------



## N'raac (Sep 20, 2012)

Morrus said:


> No, you get access to the whole thing immediately.




You forgot to say "act now - this offer may be withdrawn without notice"


----------

